
Compress the route between ports up to 94% with Ramer–Douglas–Peucker - xialingxiao
https://www.notion.so/portcast/Compress-the-route-between-ports-up-to-94-with-Ramer-Douglas-Peucker-27e0252497344072bc6064db35beb275
======
xialingxiao
Compress the route between ports up to 94% with Ramer–Douglas–Peucker

